# PC Racing Games



## Quokka (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey All

I was never a huge fan of racing games but recently I bought a wheel for the PC and a copy of the F1 game _Grand Prix 4_. Suprisingly I've enjoyed getting into the racing game but GP4 is just a little too unstable due to all the updates needed, plus it's very much a racing sim and maybe a touch more technical than what I'm after right now.

So can anyone suggest a PC racing game? 

I'm not really sure what I'm after, it has to have a championship option and an online option would be a big plus as well. I'm not as fussed with graphics as I am with playablity so by all means shout out any older favourites and seeing as my favourite racing game is still the _Wipeou_t series I'd certainly consider a combat racer or even a racing style game like Driver. Though I do prefer racing against other cars rather than rally style.

I was thinking about checking out the latest GP game but as someone who used to ride bikes I'm not keen on the idea of controlling a bike with a wheel and pedals .


----------



## Sir_Sparhawk (Sep 3, 2007)

star wars episode one podracer is a good racing game xD
i always enjoy playing it, dont know where you would be able to get a copy tho as it is a couple of years old.


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

*Flat Out 2*

How about Flat Out 2?  It is a racing game with various track locations, championship modes, a touch of combat that deters the "sims" feel, and, best of all, it hosts multiplayer modes both offline and online.

I found information about the game at the following addy contained within amazon.com:

Amazon.com: Flat Out 2: Video Games: Windows


If you wish to see some of the gameplay, the following link is of a brief demo I have found:

Flat Out 2 Demo

Finally, the following link provides an official review of the game at gamespot.com:

FlatOut 2 for PC Review - PC FlatOut 2 Review

Good luck at finding a game!


----------



## MrHunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Give Colin mcrae DIRT a try, its great.


----------



## qwik (Sep 30, 2007)

Need for speed:carbon for PC is a great game that i play....that would be my suggestion


----------

